# Mercadillo Numismático



## averapaz (7 Dic 2011)

Visto que poner anuncios de compra-venta en el hilo numismático parece que no ha gustado, procedo a abrir hilo nuevo, esperando que haya interés.

Estoy completando mi serie de monedas de la 1ª República y Gobierno Provisional de España, y me faltan unas cuantas piezas.

Estoy interesado en comprar:

*2 céntimos 1870; calidad mínima EBC+
5 céntimos 1870; calidad mínima EBC+
10 céntimos 1870; calidad mínima EBC
50 céntimos 1870; calidad mínima MBC
1 peseta 1869 leyenda "Gob. Prov."; calidad mínima MBC+*

Como veis, busco piezas "buenas", al menos a mi nivel, no se en el que se mueven los demás aquí.

Pido y ofrezco seriedad. Contactar por privado. Imprescindible ver fotos/escaneos de buena calidad de las piezas.


Abstenerse pomperos.

Saludos!


----------



## Ulisses (7 Dic 2011)

Enhorabuena por el hilo. No sólo de bullion vive el hombre...


----------



## coleccionador (7 Dic 2011)

Actualizado en mi ultimo mensaje de este hilo


----------



## Jalapa (7 Dic 2011)

*pregunta a numis*

Bueno, aprovechando este hilo, una preguntilla a los "numis" que seguro que pululan por aqui:

Tengo un familiar que tiene 4 escudos de Carlos III de 1787 de la ceca de Madrid, de grabador DV .... la conservacion es bastante buena, tiene el rayado lateral, .... peeeero

Lleva una anilla pequeña soldada en la parte superior :o

Puede tener algun valor numismatico? La moneda es bastante comun, por año y ceca, pero no sabemos si al tener la anilla pierde todo el valor como pieza de coleccion.

Halluda, plis !!!!!!


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (7 Dic 2011)

Se deduce que es moneda ha servido para ser colgante de una cadena, pierde su valor numismático, pero no su valor "histórico".


----------



## Jalapa (8 Dic 2011)

OCTOPUSSY dijo:


> Se deduce que es moneda ha servido para ser colgante de una cadena, pierde su valor numismático, pero no su valor "histórico".



Me pierdo ..... a que te refieres con eso?

gracias de antemano


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (8 Dic 2011)

Jalapa dijo:


> Me pierdo ..... a que te refieres con eso?
> 
> gracias de antemano




Me refiero a que una moneda que ha servido como colgante o ha sido engarzada pierde su valor numismático porque ha sido intervenida, (son comúnes los duros de plata por ejemplo de Alfonso XII usados como colgante engarzados para señora, para pulseras o para cadenas de rejoj de bolsillo).
Al haber sido modificada la pieza por muy buen estado que tenga (MBD, EBC, FLOR....) no va a valer lo mismo, que esa misma moneda sin anilla soldada, es decir sin mácula.
También hay que tener en cuenta arañazos, golpes y depresiones en la pieza, aunque según de que época sea, es inevitable (todo se aprecia en conjunto para valorar)

Si la antigüedad de la moneda es grande a un coleccionista "casi" que le va a dar igual, porque posee la moneda aunque "tocada" (siempre buscará mejorar la pieza no obstante), no pierde el valor histórico como pieza antigua porque intrinsecamente la tiene, hablamos de una moneda de tres siglos ¡ historia tiene y mucha !

Otra parte del coleccionismo sería como moneda-joya, con su anilla o engarce artesano trabajado, una pulsera de monedas antiguas de plata en una montura se valorará en conjunto, la pieza como joya, pero no exclusivamente por su valor numismático.

Siento el tochopost, espero haberme explicado mejor.


----------



## burbujasplot (9 Dic 2011)

Jalapa dijo:


> Bueno, aprovechando este hilo, una preguntilla a los "numis" que seguro que pululan por aqui:
> 
> Tengo un familiar que tiene 4 escudos de Carlos III de 1787 de la ceca de Madrid, de grabador DV .... la conservacion es bastante buena, tiene el rayado lateral, .... peeeero
> 
> ...



nada solo el valor del oro


----------



## Eldenegro (9 Dic 2011)

Segun la pagina de la Union Latina tienes solo tirada del año 1897. Tendria que buscarte por la reacuñaciones, pero piensa que precisamente por eso la moneda moderna española no se colecciona casi fuera de España. Sento muy muy mal lo de las reacuñaciones

Latin Monetary Union


----------



## fff (9 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Estoy interesado en información general sobre las *100 Pesetas en Oro de Alfonso XIII*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo pregunté por ella hace tiempo porque me parecía muy bonita, y cuando me dijeron el precio debí de resetear porque ya no me acuerdo, pero te garantizo que se iba de madre. Piensa que si quieres seguir adelante tendrás que aprender a distinguir calidades... MBC+/EBC- porque se van unos cuantos euros de una a otra... Yo te recomendaría las 'alfonsinas' de 25 pesetas (y ojo, en algunos años tambien doblan el precio...) que te van a costar mas o menos el spot.


----------



## quaver (9 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Estoy interesado en información general sobre las *100 Pesetas en Oro de Alfonso XIII*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monedas de Espaa: Alfonso XIII 100 Pesetas 1897 (km 708) [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ]

La última venta que he visto (EBC) 1917€
http://www.ebay.es/itm/220905876154?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_656wt_1189

Sobre las reacuñaciones:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...597-oro-hilo-oficial-2-a-111.html#post2648187

He visto recientemente una venta por 1420€


----------



## ushiu (9 Dic 2011)

Según los Guerra tendrías 149762 monedas del 1897, 810 del 1961 y 6000 del 1962. Además de las 12 monedas del Gobierno Provisional y las 87 de Amadeo que nunca tendremos.

Editar: Supongo que toda esa inmensidad de oro habría sido acuñado en previsión de que habría que financiar bien la defensa contra una más que probable guerra de agresión por parte de una potencia extranjera expansionista. Quitar modo patriótico.


----------



## mk73 (9 Dic 2011)

la moneda de 100 pesetas de Alfonso XIII ha subido mucho de precio en estos ultimos anyos

hace poco mas de diez anyos por 1000 euro la conseguias en EBC y ahora te sale por casi el doble de precio

las famosas reacunyaciones hay bastante polemica de si son monedas o si son simplemente unas medallas pues fue el encargo de una empresa privada de Suiza y en su dia carecieron de ley ni decreto donde se dijese que se acunyaban monedas; es mas en la fnmt no figura ningun documento que haga referencia o indique su denominacion de monedas; mucha gente, yo me incluyo, las consideran solo unas medallas.


----------



## quaver (9 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el enlace a Monedas del Mundo; me aclara bastante el valorización en base a la clasifición de la misma, tengo buena referencia.
> 
> La de Ebay no me queda claro si esta fuera o dentro de subasta ienso:



Subasta finalizada el 4 de diciembre a 1917€, aunque hubo una subasta previa que se canceló a las 12h del término y cuyo precio era 1820€. Se reabrió una nueva a ese mismo precio.



> Dice ud. que ha visto una en 1412 € ?. Si tiene a bien enviarme un privado se lo agradeceria.



Era una reacuñación que se vendía en ebay, del '62, estaba a ese precio pero no la seguí hasta final :-(

Actualmente hay una del '97... a 2230€:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/100-PESETAS-...ltDomain_186&hash=item519c3e12b0#ht_500wt_971

Saludos!


----------



## mk73 (9 Dic 2011)

hay que dar otro detalle importante

en las reacuñaciones el oro que se uso tiene un color rojizo caracteristico... en las originales de época, no.

mmm gastarse 2000 euracos en este tipo de moneda pues:
te sobra mucho el dinero

por ese precio puedes encontrar monedas mucho más interesantes.


----------



## quaver (9 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues sigo sin aclararme con los cierres y aperturas de subastas en ebay; ya lo miraré más despacio, en definitiva, ¿esa subasta sigue abierta?.



No, ha finalizado.



> Esa nueva subasta si que es interesante; la moneda esta bastante bien pero difiero un poco sobre la valoración del estado de la moneda, aprecio alguna hendiduras-rayitas que para mi condicionan la equitación de EBC, aunque reconocidas por el anunciante, para mi es una EBC- o MBC+; por lo demás la moneda esta muy bien, mucho mejor que la que me ofrecen pero el precio es superior tambien, por debajo de 2000€ me lo pensaria.



Cada vendedor es un mundo... en este caso hay relativamente buenas fotos (siempre se pueden pedir más al vendedor)
La cicatriz bajo la patilla es considerable y la degradación de la plabra "ultra" creo que es así de serie.
A veces el vendedor acepta "ofertas"... luego las rechazará o no.



> Un pequeño detalle; no sabrá de casualidad el grosor de esta moneda?; diametro y peso ya inf. general y común pero no asi lo primero.



Diría aproximadamente 2mm 



> Gracias de nuevo por los enlaces de Ebay; tendré que moverme más por esa web.



Creo, a nivel personal, que es una moneda que se mueve más en numismáticas.


----------



## quaver (9 Dic 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> hay que dar otro detalle importante
> 
> en las reacuñaciones el oro que se uso tiene un color rojizo caracteristico... en las originales de época, no.



¿También es el caso en las reacuñaciones de 10, 20 y 25 pesetas?

En todas (las de época y reacuñaciones) la aleación es con cobre, ¿no?

Saludos!


----------



## mk73 (10 Dic 2011)

házle una oferta
ofrécele 2229 €
pero ni un euro más!!,jajajaja :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mk73 (10 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Creé ud.? no seria abusar por mi parte?




mmmm sí, la verdad... mejor 2229,99 €


----------



## coleccionador (11 Dic 2011)

Sobre las 100 pesetas de oro en http://www.subastashervera.com y https://www.soleryllach.com , que son lo mismo tienes los lotes 692 con precio de salida a 1800€ y el 693 con salida a 1450€ , la reacuñacion lote 727 con salida a 950€.


----------



## coleccionador (11 Dic 2011)

Para la subasta del 20 de diciembre d


----------



## averapaz (11 Dic 2011)

coleccionador dijo:


> Sobre las 100 pesetas de oro en http://www.subastashervera.com y https://www.soleryllach.com , que son lo mismo tienes los lotes 692 con precio de salida a 1800€ y el 693 con salida a 1450€ , la reacuñacion lote 727 con salida a 950€.



Solo recordar que además de su precio de salida, las compras llevan una comisión del 18%.


Por otro lado... vamos chicos, animaros a poner vuestras peticiones de compra o venta en el mercadillo!!!


----------



## jorcrams (11 Dic 2011)

Hola, tengo 75 unidades de 100 pesetas de Franco estrellas 66-67-68 y 70 y me gustaria venderlas o cambiarlas por onzas de plata, interesados enviar ofertas por MP muchas gracias.


----------



## ushiu (11 Dic 2011)

¿Se puede poner papel aquí? ¿Alguien quiere algo de esto?




















Por favor disculpadme si el enlace es lento o roto.


----------



## averapaz (11 Dic 2011)

Me parece genial la venta de billetes aquí, pero macho, haz algo con esas imágenes que si no se jode el hilo! Tarda una eternidad en cargarse.... deja links o algo así no?


----------



## duval81 (11 Dic 2011)

¿Qué precio puede rondar un florín italiano del silo xiii/xiv?
Es que acabo de leer un artículo en el Mundo, salía una foto y me ha parecido bonito e histórico Estoy buscando por google pero no encuentro nada.


----------



## Eldenegro (11 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Qué precio puede rondar un florín italiano del silo xiii/xiv?
> Es que acabo de leer un artículo en el Mundo, salía una foto y me ha parecido bonito e histórico Estoy buscando por google pero no encuentro nada.



A ver, es que tienes que buscar en base a la nacion que emitia la moneda, e Italia todavia no habia sido inventada.

Info wikipedia
Florin (Italian coin) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Info British Museum
British Museum - Three gold coins

Y para comprar he mirado en un par de sitios de subastas en Alemania y USA y no he encontrado nada, de momento

Edito, te adjunto una pagina sobre monedas de oro medievales, para que te hagas una idea

Medieval Gold Coins


----------



## Eldenegro (11 Dic 2011)

He encontrado un florin de plata de la epoca, pero los de oro parecen estar agotados.

https://www.muenzauktion.com/stadler/item.php5?id=90611011&lang=es&curr=EUR


----------



## burbujasplot (12 Dic 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Subasta finalizada el 4 de diciembre a 1917€, aunque hubo una subasta previa que se canceló a las 12h del término y cuyo precio era 1820€. Se reabrió una nueva a ese mismo precio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2000 euros, a mi me parece muy cara.
y tal y como está el patio peor todavía.


----------



## burbujasplot (12 Dic 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> hay que dar otro detalle importante
> 
> en las reacuñaciones el oro que se uso tiene un color rojizo caracteristico... en las originales de época, no.
> 
> ...



eso es cierto


----------



## Jalapa (12 Dic 2011)

*Quien quiere ser TRILLONARIO????*

Bueno, que ya que estamos, abro mercadillo navideño: tengo unos billetes del banco de Zimbawe de 100 trillones de dolares ....

A 7 leuros/ud, que me los quitan de las maaaanos ::

Si quieres hacer un regalito barato y resulton, pues eso, el billete de mas importe que se ha emitido.(En notacion americana son 100 trillones, en la europea solo son 100.000 millones, pero da "pa gastar" un rato).

Estan nuevos, sin circular.

Por privado, que sino viene hacienda y nos cruje :fiufiu:


----------



## duval81 (12 Dic 2011)

Jalapa dijo:


> Bueno, que ya que estamos, abro mercadillo navideño: tengo unos billetes del banco de Zimbawe de 100 trillones de dolares ....
> 
> A 7 leuros/ud, que me los quitan de las maaaanos ::
> 
> ...



Molan! 
¿no los emitió más gordos Alemania? Yo tengo una foto con uno de 12 ceros, pero no sé si los hubo más gordos.

¿De dónde eres?

Edito: yo creo que son 100 billones. 100.000 millones sería 100.000.000.000

Vuelvo a editar: He consultado con un libro de curiosidades económicas que editó The Economist, y aparece que Alemania emitió billetes de 1 billón (el que yo vi) y que Hungría emitió billetes de 100 trillones de peng en 1946.
Entiendo que 100 trillones europeos, ya que habla de 1 billón alemán (y ése fijo que es europeo)


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Dic 2011)

Jalapa dijo:


> Bueno, que ya que estamos, abro mercadillo navideño: tengo unos billetes del banco de Zimbawe de 100 trillones de dolares ....
> 
> *A 7 leuros/ud, que me los quitan de las maaaanos ::*
> 
> ...



El mio comprado por ebay y con envio desde el extranjero no llego a los 3 euros.... Vender a 7 la unidad, sin decir si el envio esta incluido o no... cuando en ebay los pillas en "compralo ya" a 4-5 euros envio incluido pues que quieres que te diga... Es tu negocio y haz lo que quieras.


----------



## Dev-em (13 Dic 2011)

Quisiera hacer una pregunta , a ver si alguien me la puede responder:

Tengo una moneda de 50 pesetas de franco , en la cara pone "1957", por lo demas parece normal , pero esta es la pregunta:
*¿ Puede NO ser de cuproniquel ?*

, tiene un color raro , palido, no se como explicarlo, ¿ se acuñaron en algun otro metal parecido al cuproniquel o la plata ? ( plata no parece) .

Perdonad que os de la pelmada.

Un saludo.


----------



## evar (13 Dic 2011)

Hola Dev-em! Todas las monedas de esa fecha y de 5 ptas fuerón de cupro-níquel.
Ese color raro lo habrá cogido si la has tenido mezclada con otras monedas o bien el envoltorio si era de plastico,también si has intentado limpiarla con productos fuertes.


----------



## jorcrams (13 Dic 2011)

*no lo aconsejo*



Eldenegro dijo:


> El mio comprado por ebay y con envio desde el extranjero no llego a los 3 euros.... Vender a 7 la unidad, sin decir si el envio esta incluido o no... cuando en ebay los pillas en "compralo ya" a 4-5 euros envio incluido pues que quieres que te diga... Es tu negocio y haz lo que quieras.



Despues de unos meses comprando por ebay sin ninguna incidencia ya me ha pasado la primera, compro a un usuario con casi 400 votos unas monedas de 100 pesetas de franco y un billete de 500 pesetas, le hago el pago el mismo dia de terminar la subasta por transferencia bancaria y sigo a la espera de sus noticias, ni contesta, ni envia la compra, ni da la cara, y encima sigue publicando articulos y votando a otros usuarios. Alguien puede aconsejarme que hacer? Imagino que fastidiarme y escarmentar para otra vez. Son menos de 100 euros pero si me lo hace a mi y 10 mas ya es un dinero. Soy novato en ebay si alguien puede aconsejarme que me lo diga.

Gracias


----------



## duval81 (13 Dic 2011)

jorcrams dijo:


> Despues de unos meses comprando por ebay sin ninguna incidencia ya me ha pasado la primera, compro a un usuario con casi 400 votos unas monedas de 100 pesetas de franco y un billete de 500 pesetas, le hago el pago el mismo dia de terminar la subasta por transferencia bancaria y sigo a la espera de sus noticias, ni contesta, ni envia la compra, ni da la cara, y encima sigue publicando articulos y votando a otros usuarios. Alguien puede aconsejarme que hacer? Imagino que fastidiarme y escarmentar para otra vez. Son menos de 100 euros pero si me lo hace a mi y 10 mas ya es un dinero. Soy novato en ebay si alguien puede aconsejarme que me lo diga.
> 
> Gracias



Si no me equivoco hay alguna opción en la web para abrir incidencia y ebay lo investiga.

¿Les han mandado algún mensaje preguntando?


----------



## jorcrams (13 Dic 2011)

*me siento engañadoooo*

Si he abierto un caso por articulo no recibido pero como pague ingresandole el dinero en cuenta no creo que ebay me de ninguna solucion. El pago lo hice en el BBVA ingresando directamente en la cuenta de la presunta estafadora ( es una chica ) . Tambien he visto en foros y demas que como no llega a los 100 euros no es delito de estafa ni nada. Supongo que tocara fastidiarse y estas navidades comprar un par de kilos menos de langostinos. Me lo intentare tomar con humor...otra no me queda. El caso es que tiene mas articulos puestos en venta y la gente sigue pujando, no se si meterle yo pujas a todo lo que tiene puesto para que no engañe ni estafe a nadie mas o que hacer.


----------



## fff (13 Dic 2011)

400 votos positivos es mucho.
Mira si son por chuminadas o por monedas. Mira si son recientes. Pueden haber hackeado su cuenta.
Abre un caso en ebay, pero lo mejor que puedes hacer es tener mas cuidado la proxima vez. Siempre hay una primera vez para todo :S


----------



## jorcrams (13 Dic 2011)

*sin noticias*

He estado mirando y el usuario cambio su nombre de registro de ebay hace menos de un mes porque le sale un icono que asi lo indica. El caso es que sigue recibiendo votos positivos....esperare unos dias


----------



## coleccionador (13 Dic 2011)

Un paseo al juzgado o a la comisaria y denuncia con las imagenes de la subasta , el ingreso en su cta y los mails enviados , ya veras como delante del juez se le quita la tonteria


----------



## duval81 (13 Dic 2011)

coleccionador dijo:


> Un paseo al juzgado o a la comisaria y denuncia con las imagenes de la subasta , el ingreso en su cta y los mails enviados , ya veras como delante del juez se le quita la tonteria



Lo que pasa que ni será español, y además por esa cantidad será una falta o alguna mierda de éstas que hace que los delincuentes campen a sus anchas


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2011)

Compro columnarios,si alguien tiene y me interesa el precio o la fecha


----------



## jorcrams (13 Dic 2011)

*me engañaroooon*

Pues no se si la vendedora es usuaria de este foro pero hace un rato que me ha contestado y me ha dicho que habia perdido las monedas que me vendio hace ya mas de dos semanas y que no sabia como decirmelo......no se ni que pensar, le abri 6 reclamaciones en ebay y con las reclamaciones y los mensajes que le envie avisandola de que iba a emprender acciones legales se ha decidido a contestar. Ahora a ver que resolucion me da al problema si me devuelve el dinero o me envia algo similar a lo comprado, muchas gracias foreros por vuestros consejos.


----------



## duval81 (13 Dic 2011)

¿Qué sabéis del billete de 1 trillón de pengos?
Estoy buscando por ebay, y al máximo que encuentro es éste:
Compras globales de eBay en español
Aunque el tío no sabe muy bien lo que vende jjajaaj "1000 MILLONES DE MILES MILLONES". Y encima sale una moza bastante recia en el billete :fiufiu:

Éste y el de 1 billón de marcos estarían simpáticos.


----------



## mk73 (13 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Compro columnarios,si alguien tiene y me interesa el precio o la fecha




mmm ve con cuidado con los columnarios. Hay muchas falsificaciones y muy buen hechas. Se la puedenn colar a cualquiera, hasta numismáticos.
Un buen consejo seria comprarlo en mano (pesar la moneda, mirar bien con lupa...)


----------



## TheExplodingBubble (16 Dic 2011)

Conocéis la london coin company??
British coins | gold sovereigns | royal mint | The London Coin Company - Home page

Es que estoy flipando de lo caro que venden... una Liberty de una onza de oro a casi el doble de lo que cuesta aqui??
Algo no cuadra...


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Dic 2011)

Bueno, estoy buscando la kookaburra de 1 onza de 1996. Ofrezco cambiarla por la kookaburra de 1991, 1992 o 2001


----------



## averapaz (17 Dic 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Visto que poner anuncios de compra-venta en el hilo numismático parece que no ha gustado, procedo a abrir hilo nuevo, esperando que haya interés.
> 
> Estoy completando mi serie de monedas de la 1ª República y Gobierno Provisional de España, y me faltan unas cuantas piezas.
> 
> ...



Sigo a la búsqueda de éstas monedas.... Me autoquoteo para que no se pierda en el olvido.

Saludos.


----------



## duval81 (17 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, estoy buscando la kookaburra de 1 onza de 1996. Ofrezco cambiarla por la kookaburra de 1991, 1992 o 2001



La tienes aquí por si te interesa:
Silbertresor - Silbermnzen und Goldmnzen zum Sammeln und zur Geldanlage $1 Kookaburra 1996 - Privy "Francisco Goya", Box, CoA KOOKA1996P

Aunque tiene eso de Goya, no sé si será una edición especial o no.


----------



## xabitxabi (20 Dic 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Sigo a la búsqueda de éstas monedas.... Me autoquoteo para que no se pierda en el olvido.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenos días, tendría que buscarlas (no se si las encontraré entre tanta moneda) y tendría que comprabar el estado, pero bueno, si te interesan mucho las busco.
Tengo (lo que más se le acerca):
2Cts 1870 EBC	1
5Cts 1870 EBC	3
5Cts 1870 SC	1
10Cts 1870 EBC	3
50Cts 1870 MBC-	1
1Pta 1869 MBC-, MBC y MBC+ no se si con Gobierno Provisional o España.
Si te interesa alguna más de algún tipo, desde Gobierno provisional (Isabel tengo pocas) hasta cts de euro dime.

Un saludo

Julen


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Dic 2011)

Las falsificaciones de los columnarios ¿son falsificaciones del metal o de la autenticidad?

Es decir, ¿son monedas de plata acuñadas en el siglo XX ó XXI pero haciéndolas pasar por las auténticas o además no son ni siquiera hechas en plata?


----------



## averapaz (21 Dic 2011)

xabitxabi dijo:


> Buenos días, tendría que buscarlas (no se si las encontraré entre tanta moneda) y tendría que comprabar el estado, pero bueno, si te interesan mucho las busco.
> Tengo (lo que más se le acerca):
> 2Cts 1870 EBC	1
> 5Cts 1870 EBC	3
> ...



Tienes un privado!


----------



## orreaga (21 Dic 2011)

Hola a todos.
Estoy interesado en monedas acuñadas en el antiguo reyno navarro.
Si disponeis de alguna y estais interesado en venderla, ofrecermelas via MP.
Acabo de abrir el siguiente hilo, si disponeis de algun tipo de informacion relativa a el os lo agradeceria.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/271419-coleccion-monedas-navarras.html

Gracias.


----------



## xabitxabi (21 Dic 2011)

orreaga dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Estoy interesado en monedas acuñadas en el antiguo reyno navarro.
> Si disponeis de alguna y estais interesado en venderla, ofrecermelas via MP.
> Acabo de abrir el siguiente hilo, si disponeis de algun tipo de informacion relativa a el os lo agradeceria.
> ...



Mira este tema de imperio-numismático. Creo que tiene un archivo que te va bien. Catalogo de monedas del Reino de Navarra

Un saludo
xabi


----------



## orreaga (21 Dic 2011)

xabitxabi dijo:


> Mira este tema de imperio-numismático. Creo que tiene un archivo que te va bien. Catalogo de monedas del Reino de Navarra
> 
> Un saludo
> xabi



Me va bien. La cuestion es que corresponde a las monedas de la coleccion del Real Museo de Dinamarca, por lo que si son todas las que estan, pero creo que no estan todas las que son.
De todas formas, muchas gracias.


----------



## averapaz (22 Dic 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Visto que poner anuncios de compra-venta en el hilo numismático parece que no ha gustado, procedo a abrir hilo nuevo, esperando que haya interés.
> 
> Estoy completando mi serie de monedas de la 1ª República y Gobierno Provisional de España, y me faltan unas cuantas piezas.
> 
> ...



Actualizo para eliminar de la lista:

*10 céntimos 1870; calidad mínima EBC*

La he conseguido ayer, con un pelín menos de calidad, aunque a un precio muy bueno. Por el momento se quedará en mi colección... y esta pieza no es prioritaria, aunque si encuentro una sustituta mejor a buen precio la compraría también.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (26 Dic 2011)

Hola,

Tengo algunas moneditas romanas de las que me quiero desprender, estaba por poner unos anuncios en ebay pero he visto este hilo y he pensado que estaría bien probar por aquí antes.

Son alrededor de una docena de piezas bajoimperiales, medianas y pequeñas. La mayoría en calidades de MBC para arriba. Son de emperadores y césares de Constantino en adelante, hasta Teodosio si mal no recuerdo. Si alquien está interesado que me ponga un privado y saco unas fotos o lo que convenga.

Se trata de monedas que irían bien a alguien que quiera iniciarse en el mundillo de la numismática antigua, todas perfectamente clasificables con las leyendas visibles casi en su totalidad. Las vendería muy bien de precio, por supuesto.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (28 Dic 2011)

Me quedan sólo estas cinco monedas.













Animáos, el precio os va a gustar.


----------



## coleccionador (29 Dic 2011)

En venta

Envío imágenes por mail a quien las solicite para que decida su estado .

Se aceptan ofertas

5 centimo 1870 Gobierno Provisional 

5 centimos 1879 Alfonso XII 

1 peseta plata Alfonso XII 1876 visible * 18 *76

1 peseta plata Alfonso XII 1881 sin estrellas

1 peseta plata Alfonso XII 1882 visible *82 

1 peseta plata Alfonso XII 1883 visible * 18 *83

1 peseta plata Alfonso XII 1885 visible *85

1 peseta plata Alfonso XII 1885 visible *86 

1 peseta plata Alfonso XIII 1893 visible * 1- *93

1 peseta plata Alfonso XIII 1894 sin estrellas

1 peseta plata Alfonso XIII 1903 visible * 19 *03

1 peseta plata Alfonso XIII visible 1904 * 19 


Cartera original completa FNMT 1975 Estado Español PROOF

Cartera original completa FNMT 1996 J Carlos


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Dic 2011)

Hola, llevo poco tiempo con vosotros, y la verdad es que leo mas que escribo por el momento, pero bueno a lio. Tengo una moneda que encontro un amigo hace años en un castillo de teruel, en las mazmorras, es un as de tiberio.

Anverso: Cabeza de Tiberio a izquierda alrededor TI. CAESAR. DIVI. AVGVSTI. F. AVGVSTVS.

Reverso: Yunta a izquierda, debajo II. VIR. arriba C. C. A. alrededor M. CATO. L. VETTIACVS. II. VIR.

si a alguien le pudiera interesar escucho ofertas. 

un saludo


----------



## Gallina (30 Dic 2011)

berciano230 dijo:


> Hola, llevo poco tiempo con vosotros, y la verdad es que leo mas que escribo por el momento, pero bueno a lio. Tengo una moneda que encontro un amigo hace años en un castillo de teruel, en las mazmorras, es un as de tiberio.
> 
> Anverso: Cabeza de Tiberio a izquierda alrededor TI. CAESAR. DIVI. AVGVSTI. F. AVGVSTVS.
> 
> ...



¡Podías colgar un par de fotillos, hombre! Por lo menos no nos dejes muertos de curiosidad:cook:


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Ene 2012)

Es esta en cuanto pueda le hago una foto real, no tgno ahora la camara, claro esta no esta asi
un saludo


----------



## Hastur (9 Ene 2012)

Nunca habia prestado atencion pero tras ver algun link por aqui y alguna otra pagina que me he encontrado, me han fascinado algunas monedas de plata (de oro ni hablamos por su alto precio) antiguas y me estoy planteando la compra de alguna suelta.

Alguien me recomienda alguna pagina o numismatica para comprar alguna moneda de playa antigua (romana o griega) con buenos precios?

Un saludo,


----------



## Eldenegro (9 Ene 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Nunca habia prestado atencion pero tras ver algun link por aqui y alguna otra pagina que me he encontrado, me han fascinado algunas monedas de plata (de oro ni hablamos por su alto precio) antiguas y me estoy planteando la compra de alguna suelta.
> 
> Alguien me recomienda alguna pagina o numismatica para comprar alguna moneda de playa antigua (romana o griega) con buenos precios?
> 
> Un saludo,



Lo que te recomendaria para hacer una idea de precios es mirar a un profesional como Calico en sus subastas y vas viendo como van acabando las mismas

AUREO & CALICÓ - SUBASTAS NUMISMÁTICAS

Puedes esperarte a final de subasta y pedir comprar los lotes que no han sido pujados. Ojo, al precio que aparece le tienes que sumar el porcentaje de la casa (creo que era un 18%). Estos son de los mejores profesionales en moneda antigua (especialmente romana) que hay en España


----------



## Hastur (9 Ene 2012)

Muchas gracias ire ojeaando. Lo del 18% es una pasada pero bueno.

He visto en varios sitios tetradracmas y denarios a un precio asequible y algunos bonitos pero me informare lo que pueda. Desde luego son un pedazo de historia.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (10 Ene 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Muchas gracias ire ojeaando. Lo del 18% es una pasada pero bueno.
> 
> He visto en varios sitios tetradracmas y denarios a un precio asequible y algunos bonitos pero me informare lo que pueda. Desde luego son un pedazo de historia.



Para empezar con monedas de plata sencillitas pero de buena calidad en ebay también tienes algunos vendedores muy fiables, que son reputados numismáticos, así de primeras me viene Lanz, que tiene su tienda en ebay Alemania. 

Eso sí, no compres a gente de la que no tienes referencias en la susodicha plataforma, te la van a meter doblada.

Mirando un poco, por ejemplo esta pieza de Alejandro Severo que acaba hoy seguro que no va a ir más allá de los 70-80 aurelios, y está en EBC. Sin comisiones ni IVA. Lanz te garantiza la autenticidad y si algun día descubrieses que es falsa (que no lo es), te devuelven el dinero.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/LANZ-SEVERUS...33874?pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item5647dfc192

Piensa que las fotos engañan, si no has visto nunca un denario de cerca igual te sorprende su relativamente pequeño tamaño, no mayor que una moneda de 5 centimos y con un peso entre los 2,5 y los 4g. Los Tetradracmas son otro cantar, pueden llegar a pesar más de 25g y medir más de 30mm y sus precios si son en conservaciones de MBC+ para arriba normalmente se van a los varios cientos de € -para las piezas comunes-.

EDIT: Por cierto las cinco monedas que puse en la página anterior siguen a la venta, *si alguien se las quiere quedar todas se las dejo por 65€ *envío certificado incluido. Hay un par compradas a este mismo ebayer que comentaba ahora.


----------



## Hastur (10 Ene 2012)

Muchas gracias por la informacion.


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Ene 2012)

¿Nadie se atreve con escudos de oro o con reales (macuquinas, columbarios,...)de plata?

Yo tampoco :: Mi colección es aún muy  pequeña


----------



## fff (25 Ene 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> columbarios



 ... columnarios :XX:

PD: Así no se te olvidará... el nombre viene de las columnas ienso:


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> ... columnarios :XX:
> 
> PD: Así no se te olvidará... el nombre viene de las columnas ienso:



Pues yo había leído columnarios, ni me había dado cuenta, JE!


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> ... columnarios :XX:
> 
> PD: Así no se te olvidará... el nombre viene de las columnas ienso:



Efectivamente, columnario por las columnas del reverso. Borrón eliminado. Gracias :Aplauso:


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Ene 2012)

Pero a lo que íbamos...columnarios, macuquinas, escudos...

¿Alguien se atreve? :8:


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Ene 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Pero a lo que íbamos...columnarios, macuquinas, escudos...
> 
> ¿Alguien se atreve? :8:



Si me das un cursillo acelerado me apunto.


----------



## averapaz (26 Ene 2012)

Para los amantes de la moneda antigua, griega, romana, que se pasen por la subasta de "Imperatum", que hace Aureo & Calicó en febrero. Es de una calidad exquisita.

Para los amantes de duros españoles y de colonias españolas, les recomiendo ver la subasta de Cayón, es también bastante potente aunque inferior para mi gusto que la subasta "Leunda" de Aureo & Calicó el año pasado.


----------



## Xandros (26 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Si me das un cursillo acelerado me apunto.



Tambien me apuntaria  . Que en este mundillo uno esta aprendiendo continuamente y es un sinacabar (y esto es lo que me gusta).


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Ene 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> Tambien me apuntaria  . Que en este mundillo uno esta aprendiendo continuamente y es un sinacabar (y esto es lo que me gusta).





gamusino30 dijo:


> Si me das un cursillo acelerado me apunto.



Yo tampoco soy un experto...pero algo comentaré...aunque a mi en realidad lo que me gusta son los doblones (oro) jeje  pero la economía doméstica manda...y mi queridísima es la que manda en casa, por supuesto o :fiufiu:


----------



## Tiogelito (26 Ene 2012)

Coincidimos en gustos (doblones). Pero es complicadísimo (al menos eso me parece).
Estoy esperando mi primer doblón (en realidad, 1/4). Aún no me ha llegado y creo que me arrepiento de no haber esperado y comprado un 8 escudos...
Se aceptan clases!


----------



## duval81 (26 Ene 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Coincidimos en gustos (doblones). Pero es complicadísimo (al menos eso me parece).
> Estoy esperando mi primer doblón (en realidad, 1/4). Aún no me ha llegado y creo que me arrepiento de no haber esperado y comprado un 8 escudos...
> Se aceptan clases!



¿Tenéis alguna web que explique el tema un poco?

Es que según la wiki el doblón original son dos escudos, pero luego existen los escudos de a 4 y de a 8.
El de a 8 lo he visto en el pdf de aureo & calico y acabaron en 800-1000 euros.
Un dos escudos se ha vendido por 600 en la subasta de ayer.

Muy poco me parece el de a 8 si como dice la wiki pesa 27 gramos (aunque supongo que será 0.900)...


----------



## fff (26 Ene 2012)

Muy malo tiene que ser ese 8 escudos para que cueste 800-1000 euros...
Es más, inconcebible diria yo...

27*0,9 = 24,3 * 40 (por ponerlo bajo) = 972 euros en oro solamente. Y estamos hablando de moneda histórica...

Esto es otra categoria, hay que entender, distinguir y aprender muchísimo. No es fácil...


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Ene 2012)

Hola, pongo ala venta las siguientes *CARTERAS DE LA FNMT*

*1992* 10 Monedas Flor: 2x200, 100, 2x50, 2x25, 10, 5 y 1 peseta (AZUL)

*1993* 8 Monedas Flor: 500, 200, 100, 50, 25, 10, 5 y 1 peseta. (VERDE)

*1994* 8 Monedas Flor: 500, 200, 100, 50, 25, 10, 5 y 1 peseta. (ROJA)


Precio por las 3 carteras oficiales 110€


----------



## Tiogelito (26 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Muy malo tiene que ser ese 8 escudos para que cueste 800-1000 euros...
> Es más, inconcebible diria yo...
> 
> 27*0,9 = 24,3 * 40 (por ponerlo bajo) = 972 euros en oro solamente. Y estamos hablando de moneda histórica...
> ...



O ando yo muy perdido o no me cuadra: un doblón seria un 8 escudos.

Los precios que yo vi, en oferta, estaban creo recordar cerca de 1200 euros (era menos, pero no recuerdo). Claro que luego influye la conservación, pero como dice fff, sólo en oro no cuadraban las cuentas...


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Ene 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> O ando yo muy perdido o no me cuadra: un doblón seria un 8 escudos.
> 
> Los precios que yo vi, en oferta, estaban creo recordar cerca de 1200 euros (era menos, pero no recuerdo). Claro que luego influye la conservación, pero como dice fff, sólo en oro no cuadraban las cuentas...




Quizá subastaban un doblón falso...que también los hay jeje :8:


----------



## duval81 (27 Ene 2012)

Y una de 50 pesos por 1250? pero no tiene 37,5 gr de oro puro?

Los 8 escudos entre 800 y 1800 con lo cual entiendo que no pesan lo que dice la wiki


----------



## averapaz (27 Ene 2012)

Los 8 escudos de Carlos IV son 27 gr. de oro 0.875... realmente es una moneda preciosa. Eso se traduce al spot de hoy a unos 990 € la moneda más o menos.

Las que menos precio tienen a los 800 € tienes que sumarles el 18% de comisión así que la cosa se queda en 950 €, un poquito bajo el spot, y son monedas que no están en una conservación muy allá. Lo normal es que con la subida reciente del oro, las onzas que más se vean son las peores de calidad, pues su cotización a arrastrado mucho su valor al alza... Y estas subastas son numismáticas por lo que aquí la gente no solo se preocupa por el peso en oro de las monedas, si no de su calidad y desgaste, así como de su rareza, que puede hacer subir una moneda a un precio desorbitado

Por otro lado también hay que decir, que puestos a comprar oro al precio del spot, para mí comprarlo así:








Es mucho más bello que:


----------



## averapaz (27 Ene 2012)

Por poner un ejemplo de la variedad de precios... en la subasta de Imperatum, este áureo sale por un valor inicial de 30000 €, con uno estimado de 50.000 €

Son 7,95 gr de oro... como verás al peso no sale muy rentable, seguro que este no ha pasao por un compro joro de esos


----------



## Chila (28 Sep 2012)

Subo este hilo a ver si le damos vivilla.


----------



## fff (28 Sep 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> O ando yo muy perdido o no me cuadra: un doblón seria un 8 escudos.
> 
> Los precios que yo vi, en oferta, estaban creo recordar cerca de 1200 euros (era menos, pero no recuerdo). Claro que luego influye la conservación, pero como dice fff, sólo en oro no cuadraban las cuentas...




Se me habia pasado. Un doblon es un 2 escudos, o bien un 100 reales de Isabel.

Recordad la regla de oro, un 8 escudos bonito vale como una onza troy de oro. Y si esta muy bonito vale mas. Los que valen el oro han estado colgados o sirven para fundir.


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

Estimado Administrador (nótense las mayúsculas)

Leo el siguiente "tag" en este "post" (anglicismos everywhere) 

olestalkyn vende monedas falsas

¿Sería Usted tan amable de aportar alguna prueba al respecto? Como no le va a ser posible, ruego proceda al borrado del mismo. Ya sabe, daños al honor y esas cosas en desuso. A algunos les gusta que hablen de ellos, ya sea bien o mal. En mi caso, NO ES ASÍ. 

Gracias por su segura rectificación que agradecería fuese a la mayor brevedad posible.

PS ¿Alguien con quien haya tenido tratos tiene alguna queja? Me remito a http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-59.html
y páginas anteriores y/o posteriores del mismo


----------



## musu19 (8 Nov 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Estimado Administrador (nótense las mayúsculas)
> 
> Leo el siguiente "tag" en este "post" (anglicismos everywhere)
> 
> ...



Ese "tag" esta en varios "post" por si te interesa saberlo.


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Ese "tag" esta en varios "post" por si te interesa saberlo.



Gracias musu. En cinco "post", efectivamente


----------



## Peluche (8 Nov 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Estimado Administrador (nótense las mayúsculas)
> 
> Leo el siguiente "tag" en este "post" (anglicismos everywhere)
> 
> ...



Si algunos H.D.L.G.P volaran, dificilmente se veria el sol :8:

Y si no te conocen a ti y tu buen hacer....A.T.P.C :rolleye:

Saludos y pasa de algunos


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

Gracias por tus palabras Peluche

Seguiré tu consejo pero me molesta mucho que me difamen

Un abrazo


----------



## musu19 (8 Nov 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Gracias por tus palabras Peluche
> 
> Seguiré tu consejo pero me molesta mucho que me difamen
> 
> Un abrazo



haciendo un poco de off-topic yo tambien tengo tags que me llaman troll... pero me la sopla, quien quiera escuchar lo que digo mejor para el y el que no, mejor para mi.

Lo único que molesta es que salga en el buscador.... pero vamos a palabras necias, patada en los cojones


----------



## makokillo (27 Abr 2013)

Acabo de encontrar este hilo y lo subo por si a alguien le interesa vender o comprar algo.
Y ya puestos a mi me interesan monedas de Alfonso XII e Isabel II (solo sitema monetario del escudo) en SC o EBC.

SALU2


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (27 Abr 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar este hilo y lo subo por si a alguien le interesa vender o comprar algo.
> Y ya puestos a mi me interesan monedas de Alfonso XII e Isabel II (solo sitema monetario del escudo) en SC o EBC.



¿Buscas monedas de Alfonso XII e Isabel II sin circular?

Quizás estos te puedan ayudar:


----------



## makokillo (27 Abr 2013)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> ¿Buscas monedas de Alfonso XII e Isabel II sin circular?
> 
> Quizás estos te puedan ayudar:



Amos no jodas, ahora mentero de que no existen monedas de Isabel II y Alfonso XII sin circular. Cuantas quieres? sobre todo de oro. En plata tambien se encuentran e incluso las de cobre y bronce que aunque si son escasas tambien las hay. Otra cosa es el precio al que las encuentres sobre todo las de cobre o bronce que 5 centimos de Alfonso XII sin circular pueden costar perfectamente 300 euros sin embargo 25 pesetas de oro de Alfonso XII sin circular la puedes conseguir incluso por debajo del spot de su peso en oro. Que por cierto habia una de 1881 sin circular en la subasta de Cayon del miercoles pasado con un precio de salida de 240 euros y se quedó sin pujas :8: seguramente por que todos creiamos que se iba a ir de precio y mira tu por donde se podria haber conseguido por 240 euros.


----------



## Perillán10 (27 Abr 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Amos no jodas, ahora mentero de que no existen monedas de Isabel II y Alfonso XII sin circular. Cuantas quieres? sobre todo de oro. En plata tambien se encuentran e incluso las de cobre y bronce que aunque si son escasas tambien las hay. Otra cosa es el precio al que las encuentres sobre todo las de cobre o bronce que 5 centimos de Alfonso XII sin circular pueden costar perfectamente 300 euros sin embargo 25 pesetas de oro de Alfonso XII sin circular la puedes conseguir incluso por debajo del spot de su peso en oro.



Esto podías dejarlo para el I.N. donde te pueden aconsejar dónde comprarlas. Creo que ciertas cosas fuera de su contexto y lugar sobran.


----------



## musu19 (27 Abr 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Esto podías dejarlo para el I.N. donde te pueden aconsejar dónde comprarlas. Creo que ciertas cosas fuera de su contexto y lugar sobran.



Por que? aqui tambien nos puede interesar!


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Abr 2013)

Amos a ver... monedas de oro de Alfonso XII SC hay, pero eso de que se puedan conseguir por debajo del precio de spot... Que me digan donde!! que voy pallá.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (28 Abr 2013)

averapaz dijo:


> Visto que poner anuncios de compra-venta en el hilo numismático parece que no ha gustado, procedo a abrir hilo nuevo, esperando que haya interés.
> 
> Estoy completando mi serie de monedas de la 1ª República y Gobierno Provisional de España, y me faltan unas cuantas piezas.
> 
> ...



Hola, veo que ya te estas preparando para la próxima república...jaja....con pesetas y todo. Y sí, no tendremos dinero ni para emitir nueva moneda, así que lo mejor es aprovechar lo que ya se hizo en años pasados..jeje:XX:
Bueno, fuera de bromas, que encuentres lo que busques.
Saludos

---------- Post added 28-abr-2013 at 02:33 ----------

Mira esta qué bonita:
http://media.aureo.com/Subasta0232-2/imgLotes/16/1665g.jpg


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (28 Abr 2013)

Vamos por parte Macuquino:



makokillo dijo:


> Amos no jodas, ahora mentero de que no existen monedas de Isabel II y Alfonso XII sin circular. Cuantas quieres? sobre todo de oro.
> *
> Quiero todas, ¿cuántas tienes?
> *
> ...


----------



## BaNGo (28 Abr 2013)

La moneda de 1881 en SC se quedó sin adjudicar porque está muy sucia, no es la SC que me gustaría tener. De todas formas se puede comprar en Cayon por 240€ más comisiones, que se queda en 275€ aproximadamente puesta en casa.
Ese precio el día de la subasta era un SPOT+7%. No me parece nada cara.
Para mí es poco probable comprar alfonsinas por debajo de spot a no ser que estén en malas condiciones.


----------



## makokillo (28 Abr 2013)

Osea que despues de tanta parrafada a quedado claro que no necesitas a nadie con un DeLorean y un condensador de fluzo para encontrar Alfonsinas e Isabelinas sin circular, que lo unico que necesitas es dinero para poder pagar su precio. 



Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Vamos por parte Macuquino:
> Iniciado por makokillo Ver Mensaje
> 
> Amos no jodas, ahora mentero de que no existen monedas de Isabel II y Alfonso XII sin circular. Cuantas quieres? sobre todo de oro.
> ...





---------- Post added 28-abr-2013 at 13:35 ----------




BaNGo dijo:


> La moneda de 1881 en SC se quedó sin adjudicar porque está muy sucia, no es la SC que me gustaría tener. De todas formas se puede comprar en Cayon por 240€ más comisiones, que se queda en 275€ aproximadamente puesta en casa.
> Ese precio el día de la subasta era un SPOT+7%. No me parece nada cara.
> Para mí es poco probable comprar alfonsinas por debajo de spot a no ser que estén en malas condiciones.



Sin los gastos de envio es practicamente el precio spot o muy poco más ahora mismo. Y aunque estamos de acuerdo que aun siendo SC a lo mejor no es para un coleccionista exigente desde luego es mucho mejor compra que un Krugerrand o Maple de 1/4 como inversion o reserva de valor. Y el lote anterior a ese que sin ser SC se vendio en 200 euros si que estaba claramente por debajo del spot y aunque hubiera sido usada de joya, para alguien que lo que busca no es precisamente valor historico o numismatico le viene mejor que comprar cualquier bullion.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2013 at 13:50 ----------




Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Amos a ver... monedas de oro de Alfonso XII SC hay, pero eso de que se puedan conseguir por debajo del precio de spot... Que me digan donde!! que voy pallá.



Si llamas a Cayón lo mismo aun la tienen. Cuesta 240 € + creo que el 12% de la comision de venta.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Abr 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Si llamas a Cayón lo mismo aun la tienen. Cuesta 240 € + creo que el 12% de la comision de venta.



No la he visto, supongo que algún forero ya la tendrá en su poder.
Aunque la verdad, visto lo visto y rompiendo una lanza a su favor, quizá empiece a cambiar bullion normal por bullion histórico. Empiezo a pensar que la escasa diferencia de peso merezca la pena.
Ya veremos como va la cosa....


----------



## BaNGo (29 Abr 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> No he mirado la de 200 euros, pero me extraña mucho a no ser que esté con soldaduras. Mañana lo compruebo. No suele haber nunca monedas a SPOT-5%. Antes las mandan a fundir.



Efectivamente, ha estado soldada y no está en buenas condiciones, de todas formas a 200€ + 12%, es buen negocio. En un compro oro te pagaría algo más por ella.


----------



## kapandji (16 Jun 2013)

hola, estoy planteandome comprar algo de oro, y puedo conseguir 1/10 maples de diversos años a 115.68 euros (34.94 euros/gramo). También puedo conseguir 10 francos franceses de Napoleón III de 1866 a 103.77 (35.77 euros/gramo), y las condiciones creo que esten bien (no ponen la clasificación para saber estado). Creeis que valga la pena la diferencia en esta moneda,¿ tiene algo de valor numismático?.
un saludo


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Jun 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> hola, estoy planteandome comprar algo de oro, y puedo conseguir 1/10 maples de diversos años a 115.68 euros (34.94 euros/gramo). También puedo conseguir 10 francos franceses de Napoleón III de 1866 a 103.77 (35.77 euros/gramo), y las condiciones creo que esten bien (no ponen la clasificación para saber estado). Creeis que valga la pena la diferencia en esta moneda,¿ tiene algo de valor numismático?.
> un saludo



¿Para que quieres la moneda? Esto es lo primero que debes preguntarte.

Los 1/10 de maple va bien como inversion y para tener algo de moneda pequeña para canjear mas adelante.

Personalmente yo prefiero moneda historica y para buscar 1/10 me iria mejor a por ducados o 10 francos o medio soberanos.

En soberanos por ejemplo, yo intento pillar Victorias antes que otros, porque me gusta la moneda inglesa del siglo XIX. Tengo monedas en plata y cobre que son una preciosidad.

Las monedas modernas, hay pocas con la calidad de grabados de la moneda historica


----------



## kapandji (16 Jun 2013)

para qué las quiero..., para atesorarlas hasta mi jubilación. Veo que prefieres las históricas, lo que no se si ésta tiene algún tipo de valor numismático, o es simplemente el valor del oro que llevan. No se si a la hora de venderlas tienen mejor salida/liquidez que las bullion, mas que nada porque las puedo comprar practicamente al mismo precio.
un saludo


----------



## fff (16 Jun 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Las monedas modernas, hay pocas con la calidad de grabados de la moneda historica



Que verdad tan grande! Es increible que con las técnicas de hoy en dia tengamos unas monedas tan horrorosas... sin ir más lejos, comparad el escudo de un duro del centenario con el escudo del K12 2003... es para alucinar con la poca definición, no se, que poco gusto... :S


----------



## kapandji (12 Jul 2013)

estoy empezando a mirar monedas tipo francos, florines, etc...
¿qué grado de conservación mínimo aceptaríais? EBC, MBC...
gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Jul 2013)

fff dijo:


> Que verdad tan grande! Es increible que con las técnicas de hoy en dia tengamos unas monedas tan horrorosas... sin ir más lejos, comparad el escudo de un duro del centenario con el escudo del K12 2003... es para alucinar con la poca definición, no se, que poco gusto... :S



Asi es, pura realidad


----------



## kapandji (13 Jul 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Yo según el tipo de moneda me conformo con MBC.
> Por debajo de eso, solo excepciones.



Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## dmdp78 (17 Jul 2013)

Hola a todos, 

Aqui dejo estas preciosidades, a los de FNMT les tendria que dar vergüenza ver estas preciosidades.
CoinsWeekly – News


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Aqui dejo estas preciosidades, a los de FNMT les tendria que dar vergüenza ver estas preciosidades.
> CoinsWeekly – News



Muy bonitas las Cook Islands


----------



## Metal12 (17 Jul 2013)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Aqui dejo estas preciosidades, a los de FNMT les tendria que dar vergüenza ver estas preciosidades.
> CoinsWeekly – News



A mi personalmente no me gustan las onzas coloridas, prefiero pura y dura plata, me resultan mucho mas autenticas y bonitas. En la actualidad he reservado la 1ª moneda de la colección *"Young Wildlife Series Tigre" Cook Islands 5$ *con una tirada de tan solo 1000 monedas, siendo de 1 oz en Proof.


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Jul 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> A mi personalmente no me gustan las onzas coloridas, prefiero pura y dura plata, me resultan mucho mas autenticas y bonitas. En la actualidad he reservado la 1ª moneda de la colección *"Young Wildlife Series Tigre" Cook Islands 5$ *con una tirada de tan solo 1000 monedas, siendo de 1 oz en Proof.



Nunca he tenido en la mano una de estas monedas coloridas y me sale una duda...
¿Los colores son porque el metal esta teñido y la plata ha cambiado de color?, ¿o bien estan pintadas por encima?.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

Por cierto a colacion del comentario de Rafacoins el otro dia vi en la plaza mayor de Madrid en el mercadillo numismatico de los Domingos por la Mañana unas falsificaciones de moneda Coreana Won con distintas tonalidades de este estilo por 10 euros...INCREIBLES Ojo al dato, asi como lingotes de onza OJO Quedaros con este dato...que dan el pego


----------



## makokillo (17 Jul 2013)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Aqui dejo estas preciosidades, a los de FNMT les tendria que dar vergüenza ver estas preciosidades.
> CoinsWeekly – News



Yo antes que coloreadas prefiero las UltraCameo







Yo tampoco he visto ninguna Ultracameo en vivo y en directo y por eso anoche mismo me pedi esta que no era demasiado cara para ver que tal:


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

Ultra cameo certificadas, una pasada la onza de Plata del Dolar


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Jul 2013)

pero finalmente son pintadas o no?


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> pero finalmente son pintadas o no?



A ver los numismaticos...que nos saquen de dudas.


----------



## Visrul (19 Jul 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> A mi personalmente no me gustan las onzas coloridas, prefiero pura y dura plata, me resultan mucho mas autenticas y bonitas. En la actualidad he reservado la 1ª moneda de la colección *"Young Wildlife Series Tigre" Cook Islands 5$ *con una tirada de tan solo 1000 monedas, siendo de 1 oz en Proof.



Si no es indiscreción, ¿dónde la has reservado y/o se puede conseguir?.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## burbujasplot (25 Jul 2013)

monedas de colorines, lo que hay que ver.


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Oct 2013)

El Centre Cultural La Beneficència de Valencia acogerá los próximos días 23 y 24 de octubre las primeras Jornadas de Numismática dedicadas a la Antigüedad, en las que participarán algunos de los grandes especialistas de la numismática europea.


Valencia reúne a los grandes especialistas de la numismática europea


----------



## conde84 (21 Oct 2013)

Si alguien colecciona euros que me mande un MP,ya que tengo varias conmemorativas de 2 euros de todos paises,incluidas las tres marias,que querria vender.

Tambien tengo series de varios paises.

Todo en SC.

Por MP envio fotos a peticion y precios.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Nov 2013)

Del 8 al 17 de noviembre, organizada por la Sociedad Filatélica “Miño” organiza la XXIII Exposición Filatélica e Numismática Mostra de Coleccionismo San Martiño 2013, en el aula de cultura del Liceo de Ourense.
La inauguración esta prevista para el día 8 a las 11,30 h. donde se pondrá en funcionamiento la estafeta temporal de Correos y a las 12,00 la presentación del sello personalizado


Sociedade Filatélica e Numismática Guardesa: San Martiño 2013


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Nov 2013)

Coincidiendo con el 25 aniversario de la puesta en marcha de los Clubes de Lectura de la Biblioteca Municipal, la Asociación Filatélica y Numismática de Azuqueca de Henares (AFNA) les dedica su decimotercera muestra anual, EXPOAFNA, que se podrá visitar del 5 al 9 de noviembre en la Casa de la Cultura. La inauguración de la exposición tendrá lugar mañana martes a las 19:30 horas y, como en ediciones anteriores, desde las 17 y hasta las 21 horas se va a instalar una estafeta de Correos con el sello y matasellos conmemorativo de esta cita, que reproducen la escultura de una mujer leyendo, obra de la artista María Teresa Guerrero. La muestra se compone de un total de 18 paneles que recogen colecciones de monedas, sellos, billetes y vitolas cedidas por socios de AFNA. La literatura infantil, El Quijote y Cervantes son algunas de las temáticas con las que se van a encontrar aquellas personas que visiten EXPOAFNA. 


AFNA dedica su muestra anual a los Clubes de Lectura de Azuqueca


----------



## Chila (5 Nov 2013)

¿alguine colecciona pesetas del caudillo?


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> ¿alguine colecciona pesetas del caudillo?



De 25

Y de 100 j.c. 1980

De pesetas esas dos, mas de la primera que de la segunda


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Nov 2013)

Uno de los países que más bellas monedas emite, sin lugar a dudas, es Austria, del que desde hace unos días tengo su programa de emisiones 2014.

Ahora que cuento con un par de buenas imágenes, de las primera monedas que emitirá, lo voy a compartir con todos vosotros y vamos a deleitarnos la vista con lo que se conoce en imágenes del programa.

La moneda que inaugura 2014 y se emite el próximo 4 de diciembre de este 2013, está dedicada a celebrar la llegada del Año Nuevo. La podéis ver bajo estas lineas en su versión de cobre, que se venderá a su valor facial en Austria. 


Programa numismático Austria 2014 | Numismática Visual


----------



## hablando_en_plata (7 Nov 2013)

Hola a los numismáticos. 

Hay alguna web donde consultar duros de España? Tiradas, valoraciones etc?

Yo utilizo numista.com hay algo más específico ? 

Gracias


----------



## makokillo (7 Nov 2013)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Hola a los numismáticos.
> 
> Hay alguna web donde consultar duros de España? Tiradas, valoraciones etc?
> 
> ...



Aqui puedes consultar el catalogo de "La Peseta" desde 1868. Tambien está por ahí para bajartelo. Vienen las tiradas y otros datos y las valoraciones como es algo tan subjetivo por tantos factores yo no hago mucho caso de las de los catalogos.
Catalogo de la peseta


----------



## Chila (7 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> De 25
> 
> Y de 100 j.c. 1980
> 
> De pesetas esas dos, mas de la primera que de la segunda




Pesetas, de peseta.
Las rubias vamos.
Tengo todas pero quiero mejorar las del 47 y 53.


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Pesetas, de peseta.
> Las rubias vamos.
> Tengo todas pero quiero mejorar las del 47 y 53.



Pues testimoniales...poco mas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Nov 2013)

La Comisión Europea está elaborando un Libro Verde sobre la manera de reducir el costo en la producción de dinero en la unión monetaria. Un primer borrador se presentará a finales de año.

Después de un primer intento, hace dos años, la Monnaie de Paris está relanzando su campaña por la creación de una moneda de 5 euros que sustituyese al billete del mismo valor.


Propuesta para acuñar monedas de 5 euros circulantes | Numismática Visual


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Nov 2013)

Dejo enlace de interesante informacion de la SIAEN:

Revista Nvmisma - FNMT


----------



## Dealer (28 Dic 2013)

Moneda 25 pesetas Alfonso XII 1878 oro.
Esta dn buen estado, única pega lleva pequeña soldadura de colgante.


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Dic 2013)

Dealer dijo:


> Moneda 25 pesetas Alfonso XII 1878 oro.
> Esta dn buen estado, única pega lleva pequeña soldadura de colgante.



Es para venta ?

Si es afirmativo, ponlo en el hilo de intercambios, ya veras como vuela...


----------



## Gekko_ (29 Dic 2013)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Hola a los numismáticos.
> 
> Hay alguna web donde consultar duros de España? Tiradas, valoraciones etc?
> 
> ...



Aparte del catálogo de la peseta que te han puesto (y que está bien), en silveragecoins.com puedes tener un catalogo "online". Selecciona país "España" y en el campo disponibilidad pon "catalogo de precios". Te vienen la tirada y precios según estado, que a modo orientativo (tampoco hay que tomarlo como algo fiable del todo) está bien.

Espaa - Catálogo de Silveragecoins.com



oro y plata forever dijo:


> La Comisión Europea está elaborando un Libro Verde sobre la manera de reducir el costo en la producción de dinero en la unión monetaria. Un primer borrador se presentará a finales de año.
> 
> Después de un primer intento, hace dos años, la Monnaie de Paris está relanzando su campaña por la creación de una moneda de 5 euros que sustituyese al billete del mismo valor.
> 
> ...



Dudo mucho que vayan a retirar los billetes de 5 euros después de sacar un modelo nuevo hace nada. 

Y a modo de curiosidad, ya existen monedas de 5 euros. En Finlandia emiten monedas conmemorativas de 5 euros.


----------



## Kalevala (30 Dic 2013)

Que os parece esta moneda?
Hasta cuanto pagarias por ella?

Espanja, 80000 Pesetas 2001, harvinainen vain 2500 kpl. - 701 &euro; - Ulkomaiset kolikot - Rahat ja mitalit - Keräily - Huuto.net - (avoin)

27 g de oro .999.
Segun mis cuentas, a precio actual (onza a 1200$ y euro a 1,37$), solo el oro vale 762€. Si le añadimos un 5%, se pone en 800€.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Ene 2014)

Kalevala dijo:


> Que os parece esta moneda?
> Hasta cuanto pagarias por ella?
> 
> Espanja, 80000 Pesetas 2001, harvinainen vain 2500 kpl. - 701 &euro; - Ulkomaiset kolikot - Rahat ja mitalit - Keräily - Huuto.net - (avoin)
> ...



Demasiado chollo y obvio ?


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Ene 2014)

Dejo enlace de bonito rublo 2014

Rusia. 25 rublos 2014 “Antorcha – Sochi 2014″ | Numismática Visual


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Ene 2014)

Gracias por el enlace..
Me quedo con la versión no coloreada. .. 
Me gusta el frio metal...
Gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Ene 2014)

Segovia y su Alcázar se promocionan en 15.000 monedas de plata

Segovia y su Alcázar se promocionan en 15.000 monedas de plata ? Monumentos y patrimonio nacional ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Monumentos y patrimonio nacional en lainformacion.com


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Ene 2014)

Orden ECC/2531/2013, de 27 de diciembre, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 30 euro "IV Centenario de El Greco".

Orden ECC/2531/2013, de 27 de diciembre, por la que se acuerda la emisin, acuacin y puesta en circulacin de monedas de coleccin de 30 euro "IV Centenario de El Greco".


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Ene 2014)

Euroset “Berlín 2014” de la FNMT

Euroset “Berlín 2014” de la FNMT | numismaticodigital.com

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 12:39 ----------

Subasta a la vista...

XII Subasta Online de Cayón Numismática | numismaticodigital.com


----------



## makokillo (27 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Euroset “Berlín 2014” de la FNMT
> 
> Euroset “Berlín 2014” de la FNMT | numismaticodigital.com





Pronto nos traera nuestro amigo Renovatio su reportaje anual de la WORLD MONEY FAIR BERLIN :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Renovatio (28 Ene 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Pronto nos traera nuestro amigo Renovatio su reportaje anual de la WORLD MONEY FAIR BERLIN :Aplauso::Aplauso:



No lo dudes!

Pase lo que pase esta edición, avanzo el título de uno de los apartados de mi report:

VACAS FLACAS - SORTEANDO UN MERCADO BAJISTA
Party Like it's 2012 - Todo lo que baja, no baja - Eurolandia

No es que lo tenga ya escrito; es que los "temas" que he puesto son cosas que me rondan por la cabeza y quiero investigar este año. Por qué, cómo, quién, dónde y tal, rollo periodista de investigación. De esta, Pedro Jota me mete en nómina becaria :XX:

Lo dicho, posteo a la vuelta.
Saludos!
Ren


----------



## makokillo (28 Ene 2014)

Renovatio dijo:


> No lo dudes!
> 
> Pase lo que pase esta edición, avanzo el título de uno de los apartados de mi report:
> 
> ...



Que tengas buen viaje y buena feria. Te esperamos con ansia


----------



## mk73 (28 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Segovia y su Alcázar se promocionan en 15.000 monedas de plata
> 
> Segovia y su Alcázar se promocionan en 15.000 monedas de plata ? Monumentos y patrimonio nacional ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Monumentos y patrimonio nacional en lainformacion.com




reconozco q los diseños de las piezas de 5 euros dedicadas a las capitales de provincia son por general buenos, y se las han currado los de la fnmt. Pero luego ves el precio que tienen y es un auténtico robo!!


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Feb 2014)

Nueva Serie “Dioses del Olimpo” se inicia con Zeus 

Nueva Serie “Dioses del Olimpo” se inicia con Zeus  | numismaticodigital.com


----------



## trasgukoke (5 Feb 2014)

Me gusta..
Y yo otra vez me he gastado el dinero..
no enseñé is estas cosas..
que me enciendo... . Las quiero. ...jeje..gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Me gusta..
> Y yo otra vez me he gastado el dinero..
> no enseñé is estas cosas..
> que me enciendo... . Las quiero. ...jeje..gracias.



Hay coleccionismo para todos los precios y tamaños, no hay mas que ver los mercadillo Numismáticos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Hay coleccionismo para todos los precios y tamaños, no hay mas que ver los mercadillo Numismáticos.



OyPF, sabes dónde poder comprar rublos de plata?

Saint George the Victorious


----------



## makokillo (9 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OyPF, sabes dónde poder comprar rublos de plata?
> 
> Saint George the Victorious



Aqui tienes algunos del 2010

Russian 3 Roubles Silver Proof 999 Saint George The Victorious 2010 Russia | eBay

Russian 3 Roubles Silver Proof 999 Saint George The Victorious 2010 Russia | eBay

Russia 2010 St George The Victorious 3 Roubles 1 oz Silver Coin | eBay


2010 Russia St George The Victorious Dragon 1 oz Silver Coin 3 Roubles Rubles | eBay


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OyPF, sabes dónde poder comprar rublos de plata?
> 
> Saint George the Victorious



En fisico tambien si puedes ir algun domingo al mercadilo de la plaza mayor de Madrid, hay un puesto temático ruso interesante...eso si negocia precios, no son baratos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2014)

Gracias. Más que comprar monedas sueltas por ebay de lo que no soy amigo, estaba pensando en comprar unos tubos en alguna web, no he visto ninguna donde vendan monedas rusas.


----------



## makokillo (9 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias. Más que comprar monedas sueltas por ebay de lo que no soy amigo, estaba pensando en comprar unos tubos en alguna web, no he visto ninguna donde vendan monedas rusas.



Te va a ser bastante complicado por no decir imposible comprar esos 3 rublos por tubos. Salieron hace 4 años, no creo que ahora ya nadie tenga disponibles tubos completos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Te va a ser bastante complicado por no decir imposible comprar esos 3 rublos por tubos. Salieron hace 4 años, no creo que ahora ya nadie tenga disponibles tubos completos.



Nada fácil, nada...mision imposible.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Te va a ser bastante complicado por no decir imposible comprar esos 3 rublos por tubos. Salieron hace 4 años, no creo que ahora ya nadie tenga disponibles tubos completos.



Entré ayer en el Banco de Rusia y tienen los tres rublos de 2014. Estoy buscando los de este año.


----------



## makokillo (9 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Entré ayer en el Banco de Rusia y tienen los tres rublos de 2014. Estoy buscando los de este año.



Sigue siendo arto complicado. Al parecer el Banco de Rusia solo vende sus monedas en grandes lotes completos a otras entidades de credito de la Federación Rusa y a una empresa statal que se llama "GOZNAK".
Goznak tiene pagina web y tienda online (en ruso, claro) Êóïèòü çîëîòûå ìîíåòû Ðîññèè, êîëëåêöèîííûå ìîíåòû, Ãîçíàê . He estado mirando y aun que hay monedas muy bonitas no tienen las de San jorge y el dragón y tampoco se si vende fuera de Rusia.
Como te digo, lo veo muy muy complicado. Si estas muy interesado, yo hablaria con algun dealer de los que venden en el hilo de compra/venta como necho o algun otro y seguro que ellos te pueden decir si vas a poder conseguirlos o no.


----------



## Perillán10 (9 Feb 2014)

Renovatio dijo:


> No lo dudes!
> 
> Pase lo que pase esta edición, avanzo el título de uno de los apartados de mi report:
> 
> ...




Esperando estamos... por lo de tu reportaje de investigación.:baba:

Ah! y lo de Pedro Jota lo puedes ir descartando  lo siento.


----------



## PREDATOR (12 Feb 2014)

Hola buenas noches queridos foreros. Me encuentro en tierras Germanas y me pregunto si al igual que los 12 Euros Españoles puedo encontrar algo interesante en los bancos Alemanes.Muchas gracias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2014)

¿Qué diferencia hay dentro de las lunar series australianas entre la moneda "normal" y la "privy lion"?


----------



## fff (12 Feb 2014)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola buenas noches queridos foreros. Me encuentro en tierras Germanas y me pregunto si al igual que los 12 Euros Españoles puedo encontrar algo interesante en los bancos Alemanes.Muchas gracias.



Busca los 10 euros... pero pregunta si llevan plata o no... los anteriores al 2011 eran interesantes y muy coleccionables, el resto son coleccionables a secas.
Si te animas, vete a por las 5 pesetas alemanas, los 5 marcos


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Feb 2014)

Gracias fff..


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Busca los 10 euros... pero pregunta si llevan plata o no... los anteriores al 2011 eran interesantes y muy coleccionables, el resto son coleccionables a secas.
> Si te animas, vete a por las 5 pesetas alemanas, los 5 marcos



Nada feos, por cierto.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Feb 2014)

Todas las monedas de 2 euros conmemorativas 2005

Todas las monedas de 2 euros conmemorativas 2005 | Numismática Visual


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Feb 2014)

XV Congreso Nacional de Numismática (Museo Arqueológico Nacional, 2014) 

CARTULARIOS MEDIEVALES. Medieval Cartularies: XV Congreso Nacional de Numismática (Museo Arqueológico Nacional, 2014)

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 14:27 ----------

Botsuana renueva sus monedas de circulación

Botsuana renueva sus monedas de circulación | Numismática Visual

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 14:28 ----------

Botsuana renueva sus monedas de circulación

Botsuana renueva sus monedas de circulación | Numismática Visual

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 14:33 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> XV Congreso Nacional de Numismática (Museo Arqueológico Nacional, 2014)
> 
> CARTULARIOS MEDIEVALES. Medieval Cartularies: XV Congreso Nacional de Numismática (Museo Arqueológico Nacional, 2014)
> 
> ...



Y algunas monedas raras o menos comunes...

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Anuncios de monedas raras monedas raras


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Feb 2014)

Monedas únicas de siglos atrás visitan Yucatán

Monedas acuñadas en diversos siglos se apreciarán en Yucatán


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Feb 2014)

Numismática, identificación de monedas mediante pistas o detalles.

Numismática, identificación de monedas mediante pistas o detalles. - Página 1 - 2 Euros Conmemorativos (Numisclub)


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Mar 2014)

Orden ECC/307/2014, de 20 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de la V Serie de "Joyas Numismáticas".

Orden ECC/307/2014, de 20 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisi?n, acu?aci?n y puesta en circulaci?n de monedas de colecci?n de la V Serie de "Joyas Numism?ticas".


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (3 Mar 2014)

Desde luego su concepto de "joyas" no tiene nada a ver con el mío.

Luego uno mira a Canadá, la gran variedad de sus diseños y sus emisiones de monedas de 20$ a un coste de 20$ y las de 100$ a un coste de 100$ (aunque sean de plata) y te das cuenta de la panda zafios y ladrones que tenemos aqui. Con dos co***es, moneda de 100 euros a 350 con el novedoso, revolucionario y rompedor diseño de.... Los Rayos Catódicos.... en fin....


----------



## mk73 (3 Mar 2014)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Desde luego su concepto de "joyas" no tiene nada a ver con el mío.
> 
> Luego uno mira a Canadá, la gran variedad de sus diseños y sus emisiones de monedas de 20$ a un coste de 20$ y las de 100$ a un coste de 100$ (aunque sean de plata) y te das cuenta de la panda zafios y ladrones que tenemos aqui. Con dos co***es, moneda de 100 euros a 350 con el novedoso, revolucionario y rompedor diseño de.... Los Rayos Catódicos.... en fin....





pues lo mas fuerte es que todavia hay alguno q otro q compra lo de la fnmt y a esos precios


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2014)

mk73 dijo:


> pues lo mas fuerte es que todavia hay alguno q otro q compra lo de la fnmt y a esos precios



Bueno, mk73, es que todo tiene un "comienzo", y en el mismo anida la "ignorancia" o "inexperiencia", como prefieras, pero por ahí hemos pasado muchos, incluido "menda lerenda". Yo empece con la Numismatica y no existían foros como este, así que es "normal" que se caíga y luego ya ves que estás haciendo el "primo"... Y lo de "metalero" ya me vino después, cuando me dí cuenta de la estafa Fiat en la que vivimos.

Evidentemente, con los años, he ampliado mis conocimientos y hoy tengo unas buenas colecciones, algunas de la FNMT, pero adquiridas a muy buenos precios y que no cabe duda de que esta Crisis han propiciado.

Desde luego, para mí es totalmente incomprensible la política seguida por la FNMT, porque va contra el más mínimo sentido común y sobre todo comercial...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (5 Mar 2014)

Se venden las siguientes monedas con precios a facial en las francesas de plata:

-Francia,100 euros Hercules 2011 SC: 50g de plata 900 y 47 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:100 euros.

-Francia,50 euros la sembradora 2010 SC:36g de plata 900 y 41 mm de diametro.En su carterita original.
Precio:50 euros.


-España,10 euros boda principes de Asturias,año 2004,PROOF:27g de plata 925.En su estuche original y certificado.
Precio:32 euros

Envio a cargo del comprador segun tarifas de correos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Mar 2014)

10 Rublos bimetálicos 2014 – Región de Saratov

10 Rublos bimetÃ¡licos 2014 â€“ RegiÃ³n de Saratov | NumismÃ¡tica Visual

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 12:42 ----------

El mayor coleccionista de billetes estará en una convención en Jerez

El mayor coleccionista de billetes estarÃ¡ en una convenciÃ³n en...


----------



## mk73 (6 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, mk73, es que todo tiene un "comienzo", y en el mismo anida la "ignorancia" o "inexperiencia", como prefieras, pero por ahí hemos pasado muchos, incluido "menda lerenda". Yo empece con la Numismatica y no existían foros como este, así que es "normal" que se caíga y luego ya ves que estás haciendo el "primo"... Y lo de "metalero" ya me vino después, cuando me dí cuenta de la estafa Fiat en la que vivimos.
> 
> Evidentemente, con los años, he ampliado mis conocimientos y hoy tengo unas buenas colecciones, algunas de la FNMT, pero adquiridas a muy buenos precios y que no cabe duda de que esta Crisis han propiciado.
> 
> ...




yo tambien fui otro asi; pero es que al final desde hace ya tiempo se cargaron la aficion los de la fnmt
precios desorbitados, y en muchas ocasiones lo que sacan es poco original y sin nada de interes...
si hoy en dia alguien les compra algo es porque son novatos


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Mar 2014)

En el MIDE, una historia de pe$o

En el MIDE, una historia de pe$o - Grupo Milenio

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 19:09 ----------

Nueva moneda: Great Smoky Mountains and the Tennessee State Quarter

https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...XM6RVM&usg=AFQjCNHAVGxbwOHqnj6EBH_wYHqpx8M2Zg


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Mar 2014)

Luxemburgo. 2€ cc 2014 “Ascensión al Trono del Duque Jean”

Luxemburgo. 2â‚¬ cc 2014 “AscensiÃ³n al Trono del Duque Jean” | NumismÃ¡tica Visual


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Mar 2014)

Andorra emitirá este año una moneda de 2€ cc

Andorra emitirÃ¡ este aÃ±o una moneda de 2â‚¬ cc | NumismÃ¡tica Visual


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Mar 2014)

España. V Serie – Joyas Numismáticas 2014

España. V Serie – Joyas Numismáticas 2014 | Numismática Visual

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 09:20 ----------

EL INVESTIGADOR ANTE LA FALSIFICACIÓN NUMISMÁTICA

EL INVESTIGADOR ANTE LA FALSIFICACIÓN NUMISMÁTICA


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Mar 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Vaya foro...
> los moderadores no hacen ni su curro...
> si... Así va España..



Ya lo han borrado los "spam"...

Un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (12 Mar 2014)

Si.. acabo de verlo. .y borrar.. el mio...
me retracto... un poco si hacen su curro. ..je je . gracias por el aviso..
un saludo


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (12 Mar 2014)

creo que la imagen religiosa ha sido o iba a ser eliminada...

Se las acuñaremos nosotros, supongo, igual que les hacemos los sellos.

En ebay ya están haciendo negocio, ¿se sabe si ya circulan...?


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Mar 2014)

http://entretenimiento.terra.com.mx...db7351f48a7b4410VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html

---------- Post added 13-mar-2014 at 17:21 ----------

BÃ©lgica emitirÃ¡ una segunda moneda de 2â‚¬ cc este aÃ±o | NumismÃ¡tica Visual


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Mar 2014)

Los nuevos euros de Vaticano al detalle

Los nuevos euros de Vaticano al detalle | Numismática Visual


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Mar 2014)

Vídeo. America the Beautiful Quarter | Numismática Visual


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Mar 2014)

Italia. 2â‚¬ cc 2014 “200Âº Aniversario de los Carabinieriâ€ | NumismÃ¡tica Visual


----------



## Tubes (20 Mar 2014)

Buenas, 

No soy nada entendido en esto de la numismatica, pero han llegado a mis manos varias monedas de oro de 20 Francos suizos y franceses.

¿Como se puede averiguar el valor?
¿Conoceis a alguien en madrid que las pueda tasar?
¿Merece la pena venderlas o conservarlas?

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Un saludo


----------



## makokillo (20 Mar 2014)

Tubes dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> No soy nada entendido en esto de la numismatica, pero han llegado a mis manos varias monedas de oro de 20 Francos suizos y franceses.
> 
> ...



Si nos dices los años y el estado en que estan, tal vez podriamos darte un valor aproximado para que cuando vallas a una numismatica a ver cuanto te pueden dar por ellas, lleves una idea aproximada.
Yo desde luego no las venderia, pero yo soy comprador compulsivo de oro y plata ::


----------



## hinka (20 Mar 2014)

Tubes dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> No soy nada entendido en esto de la numismatica, pero han llegado a mis manos varias monedas de oro de 20 Francos suizos y franceses.
> 
> ...



Hola
Con las francesas si me dices el año y la ceca (la letra que aparece) te digo más o menos. Despues varia segun la calidad.


----------



## Tubes (20 Mar 2014)

Pongo unas fotos:
Ver archivo adjunto 62180


Ver archivo adjunto 62181


Un saludo


----------



## hinka (20 Mar 2014)

Tubes dijo:


> Pongo unas fotos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 62180
> 
> 
> ...



Son 7 francesas y un soberano ingles.
Bien las francesas:
4 Napoleones, cabeza desnuda... En la foto no se ven los años ni la ceca.Pero bueno esta serie toda a precio spot. Las que vale más es la de 1856 BB* (ceca Strasbourg). 
2 Napoleones, cabeza laureada... en esta serie todas a precio de spot. Alguna ligera variación las BB* (ceca Strasbourg). Creo que es tu caso. No veo bien la foto.
Estan bastante bien conservadas pero no creo que te dean más por ellas. Al menos no en España. Es una subasta con compradores franceses...
1 Gallo. Esta serie toda a precio de spot.
Total 40,635 de oro puro. 1,306oz lo demas es multiplicar....
Hoy....1,306x963,28 = 1258,04€ si las pones por separado en ebay..un poco más si pillas 230-240 por cada una.

*Si buscas en la moneda siempre hay una o dos letra. A, BB, K, D, Q. Cada letra es una ceca diferente. 
** Las 6 primeras.... hombre en una subasta y si algun coleccionista no la tiene y mirando bien el estado.... pues igual algo más pero bueno eso ya depende del coleccionista.


Del soberano ni idea.


----------



## Tubes (20 Mar 2014)

hinka dijo:


> Son 7 francesas y un soberano ingles.
> Bien las francesas:
> 4 Napoleones, cabeza desnuda... En la foto no se ven los años ni la ceca.Pero bueno esta serie toda a precio spot. Las que vale más es la de 1856 BB*
> (ceca Strasbourg). Año 1859 Dos A, dos BB
> ...



Muchas gracias

P.D.:¿Que es precio spot?. ¿Es factible vender una cantidad elevada de estas monedas?


----------



## conde84 (21 Mar 2014)

Tubes dijo:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> P.D.:¿Que es precio spot?. ¿Es factible vender una cantidad elevada de estas monedas?



Precio spot es el precio al que cotiza el oro en ese momento.


----------



## hinka (21 Mar 2014)

Tubes dijo:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> P.D.:¿Que es precio spot?. ¿Es factible vender una cantidad elevada de estas monedas?



Primera pregunta explicada.
Segunda pregunta. Si vas a una compro oro y te compran todas las que puedas vender.
Si es la mejor manera no.
El andorrano creo que tambien las compra. Aqui pues nada hablas con el y a negociar.
Por internet, posible, pero tendrias que venderlas en varias veces. Yo por lo menos no compraria una gran cantidad a una persona que no he visto en mi vida.
En una casa de subastas. Aqui lo malo es que se quedan con un %.
Creo que lo mejor venderlas poco a poco por internet. Ebay y sitios asi.
Problema que te llevará mas tiempo.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2014 at 14:01 ----------

Son 7 francesas y un soberano ingles.
Bien las francesas:
4 Napoleones, cabeza desnuda... En la foto no se ven los años ni la ceca.Pero bueno esta serie toda a precio spot. Las que vale más es la de 1856 BB* 
(ceca Strasbourg). Año 1859 Dos A, dos BB
2 Napoleones, cabeza laureada... en esta serie todas a precio de spot. Alguna ligera variación las BB* (ceca Strasbourg). Creo que es tu caso. No veo bien la foto. Año 1865 BB y año 1869 BB Si es la que tiene las BB más grandes de lo normal pues vale mas un 30-40% 
Estan bastante bien conservadas pero no creo que te dean más por ellas. Al menos no en España. Es una subasta con compradores franceses...
1 Gallo. Esta serie toda a precio de spot.
Total 40,635 de oro puro. 1,306oz lo demas es multiplicar....
Hoy....1,306x963,28 = 1258,04€ si las pones por separado en ebay..un poco más si pillas 230-240 por cada una.

*Si buscas en la moneda siempre hay una o dos letra. A, BB, K, D, Q. Cada letra es una ceca diferente. 
** Las 6 primeras.... hombre en una subasta y si algun coleccionista no la tiene y mirando bien el estado.... pues igual algo más pero bueno eso ya depende del coleccionista.


----------



## Tubes (21 Mar 2014)

hinka dijo:


> Primera pregunta explicada.
> Segunda pregunta. Si vas a una compro oro y te compran todas las que puedas vender.
> Si es la mejor manera no.
> El andorrano creo que tambien las compra. Aqui pues nada hablas con el y a negociar.




Ok.

Muchas gracias


----------



## fff (23 Mar 2014)

New Design for Eagle? | Numismatic News

Puede que el año que viene hubiera nuevo diseño para el dolar 

_For 28 years, sculptor John Mercanti’s eagle with shield and grasping an olive branch and arrows in its talons has graced the reverse of the American silver Eagle $1 bullion coin.

Some think it’s time to give another eagle a chance to adorn the coin.

“*For the past three years or so the CCAC recommended in our annual report that in view of the fact that the silver Eagle has now been issued for more than 25 years, it qualifies under statute for a new reverse*,” Marks said.

To save time and expense, Marks has asked the U.S. Mint to comb through its files and bring forward coin designs featuring eagles that have been proposed for other coin programs.

“When we looked at designs for the U.S. Marshals Service 225th anniversary coin, there were some eagles among them that wouldn’t be used, and some were absolutely gorgeous,” he said.

As an example, he pointed to a design that depicts an eagle in flight, clutching a laurel branch.

Marks said a new design for the silver Eagle “would really create some excitement for the program and refresh that coin.”

The American silver Eagle $1 bullion coin was first released Nov. 24, 1986. It contains 1 troy ounce of 99.9 percent silver.

By law, a coin design cannot be changed more often than once every 25 years, unless mandated by Congress._


----------



## makokillo (9 May 2014)

Para quien pueda interesar. Pongo a la venta algunas de mis monedas que tengo repetidas.

1 CORONA - BERMUDA 1964
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 15€







5 LATI - LETONIA 1931
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 29€








200 ZLOTYCH - POLONIA 1974
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 15€








10 DOLARES - ISLAS COOK 1978
CONSERVACIÓN: SC. 
PRECIO: 25€







10 FRANCOS - FRANCIA 1965
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 25€







50 BAHT - THAILANDIA 1971
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 35€







1/2 CORONA - GRAN BRETAÑA 1891
CONSERVACIÓN: MBC
PRECIO: 25€

(SOLICITAR FOTO)

MEXICO - 1 PESO "CABALLITO" 1910
CONSERVACIÓN: SC. EN CAPSULA
PRECIO: 40€








ESPAÑA - 5 ECU 1989
CONSERVACIÓN: EBC . LIMPIADA . EN CAPSULA CUADRUM
PRECIO: 16€







AUSTRALIA - 1 OZ KAGAROO 1998 
CONSERVACIÓN: BU ENCAPSULADA 
PRECIO: 50€








AUSTRALIA - 1 OZ KOOKABURRA 2007
CONSERVACIÓN: PROFF ENCAPSULADA Y CON ESTUCHE
PRECIO: 39€








CHINA - 1 OZ 10 YUAN PANDA 2011
CONSERVACIÓN: PROOF
PRECIO: 40€








CIUDAD DEL VATICANO - SET 8 MONEDAS ( 1,2,5,10,20,50,100 LIRAS Y 500 LIRAS DE PLATA). EN CARTERA
CONSERVACIÓN: SC
PRECIO: 15€







USA - LOTE 6 MONEDAS 1974 ( 1 DÓLAR, 1/2 DÓLAR, 1/4 DÓLAR, 1 DIME, 1 NIKEL, 1 PENNY)
CONSERVACIÓN: PROOF DEEP CAMEO. EN CARTERITAS
PRECIO: 19€







USA - LOTE 6 MONEDAS 1971 ( 1 DÓLAR DE PLATA , 1/2 DÓLAR, 1/4 DÓLAR, 1 DIME, 1 NIKEL, 1 PENNY)
CONSERVACIÓN: PROOF DEEP CAMEO. ENCAPSULADAS Y EN EXPOSITOR FABRICADO POR MI 
PRECIO: 35€


----------



## Hastur (11 May 2014)

Tubes dijo:


> Pongo unas fotos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 62180
> 
> 
> ...



El soberano parece 1918 no se ve muy bien.

Ese año las unicas cecas con mas valor son las de Canada y un poquito la de la India que es comun pero al ser el unico año que existe lleva una pequeña prima.

Si no tiene marca de ceca es falso pues no hay de londres en ese año.

Si me mandas una foto mas clara te lo taso. Me vale con el reverso de st george y el dragon. Eso suponiendo peso correcto y tal...


----------



## realfirm (26 May 2014)

Hola compañeros.
Vendo monedas de 2 Reichsmarks alemanes:
-1937 A
-1939 A
y moneda de 5 Reichsmarks
-1936 A

Las monedas son de plata, por una cara sale Hindenburg y por la otra el águila con una esvástica.
Si alguien está interesado que me mande mensaje y le paso fotos.
Un saludo


----------

